# Общий раздел > Образование и развитие > Беларусы мы! >  Выборы.

## vova230

Проведем предварительное голосование. Кто из кандидатов по вашему мнению наиболее достоин стать Президентом? Выбираем только одного.
Опрос анонимный, все как в настоящих выборах. Опрос будет закрыт накануне настоящих выборов.

----------


## Sanych

Я пока точно знаю против кого буду голосовать. А за кого... Буду голосовать за того, кто наберёт больше всех голосов по предварительным итогам. А вообще пока между Санниковым и Некляевым.

----------


## SDS

> Я пока точно знаю против кого буду голосовать. А за кого... Буду голосовать за того, кто наберёт больше всех голосов по предварительным итогам. А вообще пока между Санниковым и Некляевым.


между не получится, надо определяться

----------


## vova230

Да, я тоже могу определить нескольких за кого я НЕ буду голосовать, а вот за кого сказать действительно трудно. Почему-то тоже склоняюсь к Некляеву, Статкевичу и возможно Терещенко. У всех их есть свои достоинства и свои недостатки.
Жаль нельзя заглянуть в будущее.

----------


## Sanych

> между не получится, надо определяться


Я определённо знаю главное. За кого я точно не проголосую.

----------


## vova230

Очень жаль, что нет единого кандидата, чем больше выбор, тем больше будет разброс. Вся надежда на второй тур.

----------


## Sanych

Да только второго тура может и не быть, по анализу ЦИК конечно.

----------


## vova230

Вот то-то и оно.
Все думаю будет зависить от Минска.

----------


## SDS

> Да, я тоже могу определить нескольких за кого я НЕ буду голосовать, а вот за кого сказать действительно трудно. Почему-то тоже склоняюсь к Некляеву, Статкевичу и возможно Терещенко. У всех их есть свои достоинства и свои недостатки.
> Жаль нельзя заглянуть в будущее.


 Президент нам нужен как гарант (коего нынче не имеем)
 А правительством и Сидорский достойно руководит, только связан он  его неумными амбициями

----------


## .29

Санников - жук.
Некляев - поэт.
Статкевич - военный и жук.
Ромашевский - под знаменами христианства.
Романчук - либераст.
Терещенко - автор нереальных предложений.

Кто там еще?
Пока что оптимальный вариант для меня - воздержаться от голосования, чтоб не быть причастным к выбору очередного.

----------


## PatR!oT

К примеру для меня  я буду голосовать за Санникова  у него  больше шансов побороться с Лукашенко  и при этом если мы выберем  кого либо из оппозиции будь то Санников или тот Романчук ,или Некляев  то они все будут  у власти если конечно победят на выборах , они объединятся  так как у них одна общая цель и каждому найдется работа  и будут у нас у власти не только колхозники . но и либералисты , христиане , и военные и так далее!!!!!

----------


## .29

> и при этом если мы выберем  кого либо из оппозиции будь то Санников или тот Романчук ,или Некляев  то они все будут  у власти если конечно победят на выборах , они объединятся  так как у них одна общая цель


Да-да, именно поэтому они объединили усилия и выдвинули единого кандидата от оппозиции.



> и каждому найдется работа  и будут у нас у власти не только колхозники . но и либералисты , христиане , и военные и так далее!!!!!


И прилетит вдруг волшебник в голубом вертолете и бесплатно покажет кино.

----------


## vova230

Если не пойти голосовать, то тем самым отдать голос за "единого" и "непорочного", то-же самое если голосовать против всех.

----------


## .29

Нет, это разные вещи.

----------


## vova230

Точно могу сказать, что для подтасовки выборов применяется и такой метод, как проставление "птички", если вариант голосования не подходит. Поэтому я иду голосовать со своим маркером зеленого цвета.

----------


## vova230

Предварительные итоги можно подвести:
Лидер Лукашенко А.
Второе место Некляев В.
Интересно будет увидеть окончательные итоги. Ждем понедельника. Не думаю что в реальности ситуация кардинально изменится.

----------


## .29

> Точно могу сказать, что для подтасовки выборов применяется и такой метод, как проставление "птички", если вариант голосования не подходит. Поэтому я иду голосовать со своим маркером зеленого цвета.


Расскажи, как ты представляешь механизм подтасовки?

----------


## .29

Ах да, будет у меня инсайдерская инфа о результатах голосования на одном из участков. Будет интересно сравнить с общими результатами.

----------


## Sanych

> Расскажи, как ты представляешь механизм подтасовки?


Вот так - [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

> Расскажи, как ты представляешь механизм подтасовки?





> Точно могу сказать, что для подтасовки выборов применяется и такой метод, как проставление "птички", если вариант голосования не подходит. Поэтому я иду голосовать со своим маркером зеленого цвета.


Что там еще добавить?

----------


## vova230

Вот на одних выборах видел по телевидению вскрытие урны. Вроде все нормально, с соответствующим комментарием о честных выборах. но вот только один такой прокол, из урны выпали бюллетени сложенные ровной кучкой. А я как человек много работающий с бумагой знаю, что не могут разрозненные листики сложиться в ровную стопку, равно как и не может ровная стопка бумаги рассыпаться если ее бросить на стол. Значит отсюда сразу становится ясно, что стопка эта попала в урну еще до ее опечатывания. И это произошло в Минске, что уж говорить об участках на переферии?

----------


## .29

> Что там еще добавить?


А кто проставляет? И что при этом делают наблюдатели?




> Вот на одних выборах видел по телевидению вскрытие урны. Вроде все нормально, с соответствующим комментарием о честных выборах. но вот только один такой прокол, из урны выпали бюллетени сложенные ровной кучкой. А я как человек много работающий с бумагой знаю, что не могут разрозненные листики сложиться в ровную стопку, равно как и не может ровная стопка бумаги рассыпаться если ее бросить на стол. Значит отсюда сразу становится ясно, что стопка эта попала в урну еще до ее опечатывания. И это произошло в Минске, что уж говорить об участках на переферии?


Здесь я вижу две странности. 
Возникает вопрос о том, что при опечатывании урн разве не присутствуют наблюдатели?
И как обходятся с тем фактом, что при такой фальсификации общее количество бюллетеней будет больше выданного на руки?

*Саныч*, после некоторых событий Хартыи я ни капли не доверяю, но по инфе из статьи выскажусь, как только уточню некоторые детали.

----------


## vova230

Проставляет счетчик голосов, а наблюдатели сидят за пару метров от стола подсчета, да и назначены они местной властью и занимают разные руководящие посты в районе. Так что им нет резона быть черезчур глазастыми.

Да, опечатывают и присутствуют, но потом уже ничто не мешает взять и вскрыть урну и опечатать снова, но уже позже, когда наблюдатели ушли домой, а миллиционер-охранник не в счет. Кроме того количество вброшенных бюллетеней может равняться количеству проголосовавших досрочно, но не за того кандидата.

----------


## vova230

Вот еще нашел случайно, но как в тему.

*ТВЕРДЯТ МНЕ ЧАСТО - ИХ НЕ ТРОЖЬ.* 

Твеpдят мне часто - их не тpожь, иначе - только пpопадешь. 
Не одолеть нам никогда такую глыбу.
Но говоpю себе я - вpешь! Зачем же ты тогда живешь?!
Ты - человек, или уже - немая pыба?!

Они жиpея каждый год, все увеличивают гнет,
Как упыpи, что кpовью чpево pаспаляют.
Но им всегда не достает, таков извечно этот pод:
Отняв последнее, еще отнять желают.

Смысл у деpжавы только тот: деpжать и не пущать наpод,
Чтоб упыpи, что нас гнетут, набили чpево.
И чем сильней их чpево жpет - тем и сильней деpжавы гнет: 
Из упыpей же состоит деpжавы дpево.

И нет заклятие вpагов, чем власть деpжавных дуpаков,
Что только могут нам набpосить кpовожадно:
Веpдиктов - соpок соpоков, долгов - как каменных оков, 
Налогов, податей и сбоpов беспощадных.

Все теpпим мы из года в год. Но скоpо наш пpидет чеpед.
И вот тогда - мы выйдем к ним... На стенку - стенка!
И тяжкий ждет их всех исход, когда пойдет на них наpод, 
Разбив оковы и пpоpвавшись из застенков.

И коль возьмешься ты за гуж, не говоpи потом - не дюж
И не бpосай ты этот гуж на пол-доpоги.
Пусть очень тяжко - но тяни, пусть очень больно - не стони,
Пусть нет уж мочи - но не гни пpед ними ноги.

И даже если ждут семь бед, то все pавно - один ответ.
А нам уже - не пpивыкать давать ответы:
За то, что - думаем, поем; за то, что - сеем, жнем, куем; 
За то, что - дышим и живем на свете этом.

Всем смеpти нам не миновать, а двум смеpтям - уж не бывать. 
Но чтобы жить - нам надо выpваться из мpака.
И кто-то должен же начать. Подняться пеpвым, клич кpича
И повести наpод на упыpей в атаку.
Владимир Быкадоров.

----------


## .29

> Проставляет счетчик голосов, а наблюдатели сидят за пару метров от стола подсчета


То есть тетеньки всякие, которые считают голоса, считают их неправильно и потом эту самую неправильную инфу вывешивают и отправляют? И запечатывают неправильно бюллетени потом?




> а наблюдатели сидят за пару метров от стола подсчета, да и назначены они местной властью и занимают разные руководящие посты в районе. Так что им нет резона быть черезчур глазастыми.


То есть то, что они представляют интересы определенного кандидата или являются иностранными, это чистая формальность?




> Да, опечатывают и присутствуют, но потом уже ничто не мешает взять и вскрыть урну и опечатать снова, но уже позже, когда наблюдатели ушли домой, а миллиционер-охранник не в счет.


А как же печати? Они должны мешать.




> Кроме того количество вброшенных бюллетеней может равняться количеству проголосовавших досрочно, но не за того кандидата.


При вскрытии "неправильные" выкидываются, а замест них кладутся закотовленные "правильные"?

----------


## Sanych

На то и система что бы в тайне держать. Ты  хочешь просто не выходя из дома всё сразу понять. Нахрена всем разсказывать как делается. Придёт время, если доживём конечно, всё узнаем. Как делали эти рейты и голосования.

----------


## vova230

> А как же печати? Они должны мешать.


Пластилиновая печать проблему не составляет, она легко счищается, а печать находится у председателя комиссии.

----------


## .29

> Придёт время, если доживём конечно, всё узнаем. Как делали эти рейты и голосования.


Ну да, можно ждать, пока кто-нибудь скажет, как оно было "на самом деле". Только вот даже сейчас половина говорит о том, что на самом деле все прозрачно и честно, а вторая половина говорит, что все неправда. 

Подождать пока какой-то стороны не станет и принять предложенную ей точку зрения или сейчас хоть в чем-то разобраться, чтоб снять с ушей самую жирную лапшу - выбирайте, что хотите.

----------


## vova230

Истина как всегда где-то посредине. И не на всех участках идет подтасовка, есть ведь и честные люди.

----------


## SDS

> Истина как всегда где-то посредине. И не на всех участках идет подтасовка, есть ведь и честные люди.


"чэсныя людзi" мяшают нашаму светламу будущаму

----------


## .29

> Пластилиновая печать проблему не составляет, она легко счищается, а печать находится у председателя комиссии.


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]




> По данным наблюдателей, печати и бумажные листки с подписями членов комиссии, которыми опечатаны урны досрочного голосования на этих участках, утром 19 декабря оказались совсем не в том положении, в каком были вечером 18 декабря. По мнению самих наблюдателей, данный факт свидетельствует, что урны досрочного голосования ночью были вскрыты, а их содержимое, вероятно, заменено, передает БелаПАН.


Можно увидеть, что происходит, когда наблюдатели видят признаки вскрытия урны, а также то, что помимо печатей (не печати) есть некие листики с подписями.

Так что "печать председателя комиссии" это как минимум не вся правда. Помотаем головой, лапша не падает?

----------


## SDS

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Так что "печать председателя комиссии" это как минимум не вся правда. Помотаем головой, лапша не падает?


лапши у нас достаточно, можем и в экспорт зарядить...

----------


## vova230

Без коментариев. Просто посмотрите и подумайте, может есть правда и с другой стороны экрана.[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

Все вокруг темы выборов:

«Может быть, лучше ввести войска российские в Беларусь?» — задается вопросом Станислав Шушкевич, председатель Верховного Совета Беларуси 13-го созыва. 

В интервью «Радио Свобода», комментируя итоги президентских выборов, а также разгон оппозиционной демонстрации в центре Минска вечером 19 декабря, первый руководитель независимой Беларуси назвал «антигуманным» заявление российского президента о том, что это — «внутреннее дело». 

Напомним, вечером 19 декабря в Минске милицейский спецназ жестоко разогнал многотысячную акцию оппозиции. По независимым оценкам, в ней приняло участие около 20 тысяч человек, по данным милиции — «несколько сотен». 

Более чем 600 участников акции преданы судам, им выносят либо штрафы, либо подвергают административному аресту на 10-15 суток. 22 человека проходят по уголовному делу о массовых беспорядках. В их числе — семь кандидатов в президенты: находящиеся в СИЗО КГБ Алексей Михалевич, Владимир Некляев, Виталий Рымашевский, Андрей Санников и Николай Статкевич, а также Григорий Костусев и Дмитрий Усс, с которых взята подписка о невыезде. В СИЗО КГБ на данный момент находятся еще 15 подозреваемых по данному делу — представители избирательных штабов кандидатов, общественные активисты, журналисты и один бывший сотрудник милиции.  

«Мы всех предупредили по-мужски: мужики, не нарывайтесь. Еще процитирую, вы, наверное, помните: перейдете этот Рубикон, мало не покажется. Поэтому плакаться не надо. У нас есть конституция, у нас есть закон, мы строго по закону спросим с тех, кто учинил эти бесчинства, кто в них участвовал, кто организовывал и кто еще сегодня в бегах, мы их обязательно найдем», — заявил на пресс-конференции 20 декабря Александр Лукашенко. 

В разговоре с Владимиром Кара-Мурзой в эфире московской студии «Радио Свобода» первый руководитель независимой Беларуси в ответ на эту цитату заявил следующее: 

«Я бы хотел сказать о том, что то, что мы не признаем союзное государство, и в нем предусмотрено следующее, что если в союзном государстве нарушаются права человека, то союзник наш в этом государстве Россия должна к этому относиться должным образом. И может быть лучше было бы вместо того, чтобы вводить войска в какие-то страны, которые заявили о своей самостоятельности, ввести войска российские в Беларусь, чтобы там позаботиться о том, чтобы были сохранены человеческие жизни и человеческое здоровье. Это, кстати, соответствует тем договорам, которые подписаны между Россией и Беларусью, подписаны тем же Лукашенко. 

Но Россия почему-то признает, фактически уже признала эти выборы. Поскольку я нахожусь в Москве и смотрю, что передают московские телеканалы, радиоканалы — Лукашенко победил 80%. Лукашенко проиграл эти выборы, и своими репрессиями он избил население, и фактически он пользуется поддержкой России. То, с чем выступил сначала президент Медведев — это в некой мере как шутка звучит, а после они почти целуются, обнимаются и так далее. Это антигуманно, античеловечно. И мне кажется, хорошо, если бы Россия вспомнила о человеческом достоинстве, точнее, не Россия, а власть России. Потому что, что касается граждан, здесь все в порядке». 

Правда, и сам Станислав Шушкевич считает сценарий ввода российских войск в Беларусь маловероятным. 

«Я вижу, что и для Запада, и для России одинаково приятно, если через Беларусь течет спокойно нефть, газ и транспортная артерия хорошая, а там хоть дави этих белорусов — это не наше дело, мы будем все равно с ними дружить и нам будет приятно, что мы дружим с Беларусью. Это цинизм, которому нет равных. Я думаю, что мы понимаем, что нам, кроме самих себя, не на кого надеяться», — заявил политик. 

В свою очередь кандидат в президенты Григорий Костусев очень критически относится к идее ввода российских войск.

Только-только выйдя из стен КГБ после шестичасового допроса, Костусев заявил: «Как бы там ни было, я — против введения любых чужих войск в Беларусь. Войска, которые могут быть введены, потом уже отсюда не выйдут. Наша история уже знавала такие вещи — когда, например, во время раздела Речи Посполитой вводились войска и оставались на 200 лет. Конечно, надо обращаться за зарубежной помощью. Но меня введение российских войск просто пугает». 

Это еще хуже, чем существующий режим, полагает политик: «Если на территории Беларуси появятся чужие войска, — я уйду в партизаны».

----------


## vova230

> Суд Центрального района Минска отклонил жалобу адвоката Владимира Букштынова об изменении его подзащитному, бывшему кандидату в президенты Владимиру Некляеву, меры пресечения. Судебное заседание прошло 6 января в закрытом режиме. Букштынов сообщил журналистам, что просил доставить на рассмотрение жалобы Владимира Некляева, который в настоящее время находится в следственном изоляторе КГБ, однако эту просьбу не удовлетворили.


Похоже самый реальный соперник был.

----------


## vova230

Вот, смотрите и подумайте: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## vova230

*Некляев и Халип переведены под домашний арест*

В.Некляев и И.Халип помещены под домашний арест с содержанием под охраной.

БелаПАН напоминает, что 28 января из СИЗО под подписку о невыезде отпущены редактор сайта charter97.org Наталья Радина и руководитель штаба Санникова Владимир Кобец. 7 января под подписку о невыезде были отпущены Олег Корбан (доверенное лицо Ярослава Романчука) и Анатолий Павлов (руководитель избирательного штаба Романчука).

На каких условиях отпущен Сергей Возняк, доверенное лицо Некляева, пока неизвестно.

Как ранее сообщал БелаПАН, обвинения в организации и участии в массовых беспорядках, по последним данным, предъявлены 37 человекам, в числе которых пять экс-кандидатов в президенты: Алексей Михалевич, Владимир Некляев, Андрей Санников, Николай Статкевич и Виталий Рымашевский. Последний был освобожден из СИЗО 1 января под подписку о невыезде.

31 января Совет министров иностранных дел Евросоюза в Брюсселе планирует принять решение о введении санкций в отношении Беларуси. Как сообщило накануне брюссельское онлайн-СМИ EuObserver, в список невъездных в Евросоюз может быть включено 158 белорусских должностных и иных лиц, в том числе Александр Лукашенко и его старшие сыновья. Также возможно введение экономических санкций.

----------


## Sanych

> На каких условиях отпущен Сергей Возняк, доверенное лицо Некляева, пока неизвестно.


Вот хотелось бы узнать настоящие условия.

----------


## Sanych

А чё нам до России, у нас свои выборы.

----------

